# Achat Bracelets fitness tracker ou Apple Watch



## Phoenixxu (5 Avril 2016)

(Au bon endroit ça sera mieux je pense...) 

Bonjour à tous j'ai besoin de vos conseils s'il vous plaît !
Voilà, je suis dans une phase fitness (running, Workout) et je surveille de plus en plus mes nuits (perturbations qui me réveillent la nuit et m'empêche de faire de bonne nuit... Comme un bébé)

Je suis en train de regarder du côté de Jawbone avec son up 3 et fitbit avec son Alta. 

Ce sont les seuls trackers que je trouve beau et pas gros. 

Le truc c'est qu'à la base, j'utilise beaucoup Runtastic et voulait avoir la possibilité de me connecter à cette applications. Et l'avantage de l'Apple watch est cette compatibilité avec beaucoup d'applications. Mais voilà, pour du fitness je ne sais pas si ça en vaut la peine face aux autres. 

Je suis un peu perdu :-/ 

Des gens ayant(ou non) des trackers et/ou Apple Watch voudraient bien me donner des conseils s'il vous plaît ? 

Je vous en remercie d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Avril 2016)

J'ai utilise jawbone qui fonctionne parfaitement avec runtastic... Les donnes se synchronisent sans soucis...

Après, l'Apple watch est un autre monde...


----------



## Phoenixxu (5 Avril 2016)

On me dit que Jawbone est de mauvaise qualité dans le temps :-/


----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2016)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> On me dit que Jawbone est de mauvaise qualité dans le temps :-/


Oui et non. J'en suis à mon troisième (que j'utilise de moins en moins maintenant que j'ai l'Apple Watch) et il est d'une longévité à toute épreuve... un an ! C'est un record  (c'est un UP 24). Par contre tous mes précédents (UP 2ème génération puis un UP 2) ont très rapidement eu des soucis. Remarque, le SAV de Jawbone est (était?) assez efficace et contre preuve d'achat ils te renvoient un nouveau bracelet, mais il faut compter une paire de semaines...


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2016)

Si tu veux contrôler ton sommeil, l'Apple watch n'est pas idéale... De par son autonomie elle n'est pas vraiment adaptée. Il te faudra la mettre en charge au moins une nuit sur deux. Sauf si évidemment tu as la possibilité de la charger en journée. Mais du coup pour le suivi sportif ça va être compliqué... Bref il te faudrait choisir entre les deux ou du moins t'organiser en conséquence. 

Par contre niveau apps de suivi du sommeil je sais pas trop ce que ça donne...

Après Jawbone... J'en ai offert un à mon copain en juin dernier, un UP 24. Il est déjà à moitié mort... Le bouton de sélection du mode s'est rétracté dans la gaine plastique et est donc difficilement utilisable. Le bracelet s'est déformé en plusieurs endroits... Y a des bosses, des espaces qui paraissent creux... Et l'autonomie, qui est censée être de 14j est finalement de... 3j... Je dois contacter le SAV pour obtenir un remboursement. 

Mon mec est pas vraiment un garçon subtil, il est parfois un peu brutasse, mais bon il l'a pas non plus piétiné ou balancé contre les murs. C'est vraiment dommage parce qu'il en est assez content sur le principe. Le produit lui plait à l'usage, et le look était sympa. Mais visiblement sur la durée ça tient pas le coup. 

Je viens de lui trouver un UP2 neuf sur le bon coin pour une somme misérable, il l'utilise depuis dimanche. Pour le moment il le trouve plus léger et donc plus confortable mais il regrette la disparition de certaines fonctions. Et le look est moins original. Y a aussi cette fameuse diode des notifications qui ne sert finalement à rien, comme si le produit n'était pas fini... Après il est question de problèmes techniques avec ces modèles aussi, et cette fois je n'ai pas de facture... Mais bon on verra bien.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2016)

Le jawbone up24, j'en ai eu 2: le premier après 6
Mois avait un soucis de revêtement légèrement abimé? Mais rien de grave... J'ai râlé pour le principe... J'en ai reçu un autre neuf... Que j'ai gardé dans un coin et sorti quand j'ai casse le bouton du premier...

Le second, j'ai eu le meme soucis que sur la photo (le bouton dans la gaine), puis le bouton inutilisable, puis la panne...

Ce sont de bons produits à l'usage, mais la durée de vie est assez limitee...


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Avril 2016)

Franchement, merci pour vos retours hein ! 
Disons que d'après vos témoignages et ceux que j'ai pu lire sur les internats, Jawbone, c'est beau, précis mais ne tient pas dans le temps.. 
Le Up 3 coûte 180€... Un peu moins sur Amazon certes mais ça fait cher pour un objet qui se détériore au bout de 6 mois... Et quand bien même le SAV serait au top, ça me déçoit un peu à dire vrai. 

@Moumou92, 
Je te réponds ici si tu veux bien ? 
Alors oui, l'Apple watch ne va sûrement pas évoluer aussi vite vu l'avance des autres.. Mais autant d'habitude je ne lis pas les rumeurs mais autant pour la montre ça me permet de savoir si je saute le pas cette année ou pas. 

@Vanton
@Macounette
En vous lisant, je commence de plus en plus à confirmer que Jawbone c'est mort.. Encore à 30€ ok mais à 180€... 

Mais du coup, vous n'avez pas d'idée sur Fitbit ? 

Quand je vais à la FNAC, c'est Fitbit qui est en tête de gondole (avec l'AW) et jawbon est sous les tables d'ailleurs. 

L'inconvénient de la Fitbit Alta est son manque de capteur cardiaque. Après j'ai vécu sans et très bien hein !  

En tout cas merci pour vos retours !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2016)

Mo père, marathonien, possède la fitbit surge: GPS, grosse autonomie et capteur cardiaque... Il en est très content (mais il est aussi Android convaincue, alors ça vaut ce que ça vaut...  )


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Avril 2016)

Ha ha ! 
Après je le dis que si j'envisage une montre connectée, ce sera clairement une AW. Ça c'est sûr ! 

Et si je suis le conseil de Vanton, je me dis que si j'ai un chargeur au lit et un au travail, je peux faire plusieurs charges dans des moments où je n'ai pas "besoin" de ma montre. Ainsi je peux dormir avec pour le suivi nocturne et je peux la mettre globalement dans la journée aussi sauf pendant une petite heure !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2016)

J'utilise le suivi du sommeil sur mon Apple Watch... Je me couche avec environ 50-60% de batterie..
Passage en mode avion +désactivation de l'écran au coup de poignet... La watch consomme 2 à 3 % la nuit..

Au réveil je la branche pendant la douche / lavage de dents etc.. Et je la récupère chargée à 100% pour le petit déjeuner...

Je ne voit pas ke soucis du coup...


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Avril 2016)

Et le suivi est précis ? Enfin je veux dire, tu recommandes le suivi du sommeil ? 
Ça en vaut la peine ? 

Ça change tout dis donc ! 
Si effectivement je peux mettre en mode avion et faire u suivi quand même, je peux effectivement recharger la montre pendant la douche !

Ça me plaît de plus en plus ce que vous me dites là !!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2016)

J'utilise l'application heartwatch tres complète... Suivie beaucoup plus précis que sleep++ ou jawbone (quî ne suivait pas la fréquence cardiaque...)


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Avril 2016)

Je vois.
Ça m'intéresse !


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2016)

Elle charge si vite que ça ta montre Moumou92... ? J'avoue que je la mets en charge la nuit donc je n'ai plus l'occasion de me rendre compte du temps qu'il faut pour une recharge complète mais dans les souvenirs fallait bien plusieurs heures... 

Sinon pour en revenir aux trackers, jette un œil au Shine également. Macg avait fait un test très positif de la première version.


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Avril 2016)

D'accord je vais regarder ça !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2016)

Elle passe de 50% à 100% en moins d'une heure sans soucis... Avec le réveil a 7:00, je la remet en general au poignet vers 7:45 et elle est pleine...
Le mode avion aide sûrement aussi...


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Avril 2016)

À quoi ça sert de la laisser connecté de nuit de toute façon ?


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2016)

Oui le mode avion doit jouer effectivement. 

Mais je réalise surtout que je la charge avec mon Mac qui est posé à mon chevet. Je ne serais pas surpris que la recharge soit plus lente qu'avec le chargeur secteur.


----------



## Phoenixxu (6 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Oui le mode avion doit jouer effectivement.
> 
> Mais je réalise surtout que je la charge avec mon Mac qui est posé à mon chevet. Je ne serais pas surpris que la recharge soit plus lente qu'avec le chargeur secteur.



Je confirme : la charge secteur est nettement plus rapide que en Usb  
Surtout en mode avion !

(Expérience sur l'iPhone)


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2016)

Sur un mac récent ça doit être le contraire vu que que l'USB délivre 2A
Mais sinon oui elle recharge relativement vite, en 1h c'est fait même sans mode avion


----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'utilise le suivi du sommeil sur mon Apple Watch... Je me couche avec environ 50-60% de batterie..
> Passage en mode avion +désactivation de l'écran au coup de poignet... La watch consomme 2 à 3 % la nuit..
> 
> Au réveil je la branche pendant la douche / lavage de dents etc.. Et je la récupère chargée à 100% pour le petit déjeuner...
> ...


Je confirme, lorsque j'ai essayé Sleep++ c'est comme cela que je faisais et ça marchait très bien. Au moment de partir au boulot la montre était à 100% 



Moumou92 a dit:


> J'utilise l'application heartwatch tres complète... Suivie beaucoup plus précis que sleep++ ou jawbone (quî ne suivait pas la fréquence cardiaque...)


Intéressant, je vais tester ! J'ai essayer Sleep++ qui ne m'a que moyennement convaincue surtout au niveau de l'affichage. Je trouve celui de Jawbone plus facile à lire.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2016)

J'utilise un chargeur belkin 5 port qui dépote aussi peut être encore plus que le chargeur d'origine... Ceci explique peut être cela...


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

